# Ремонт меха, есть проверенный мастер?



## sergeylike (31 Мар 2018)

Добрый день участники форума.
Подскажите, может кто знает проверенного мастера по ремонту меха.
Мех старый очень тонкий подвижный. Хочется переклеить ледерин, и победить дырки на стыке с полукорпусами.


----------

